# Problema emerge KDE 3.2.1 [risolto]

## mtto

Ormai mi manca poco per installare l'ultima versione di KDE:

 *Quote:*   

> bash-2.05b# emerge -p kde
> 
> These are the packages that I would merge, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies ...done!
> ...

 

ma anche se provo a fare l'emerge dei singoli componenti tutto si blocca: per esempio l'emerge di kdepim:

 *Quote:*   

> .
> 
> .
> 
> .
> ...

 

Premetto che ho il sistema aggiornato e come /etc/make.conf

 *Quote:*   

> # These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built
> 
> this stage
> 
> CFLAGS="-O3 -march=athlon-xp -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"
> ...

 

Da che puà dipendere??

Grazie a tutti, ciao!   :Very Happy: Last edited by mtto on Thu Mar 25, 2004 4:57 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## MyZelF

Posta qualche riga in più dell'errore...

----------

## mtto

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

> Posta qualche riga in più dell'errore...

 

ecco qua.....

 *Quote:*   

> /bin/sh ../../libtool --silent --mode=compile --tag=CXX g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I../../libkcal -I../.. -I/usr/kde/3.2/include -I/usr/qt/3/include -I/usr/X11R6/include   -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64  -Wnon-virtual-dtor -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2 -O3 -march=athlon-xp -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_COMPAT -DQT_NO_TRANSLATION  -c -o resourceimap.lo `test -f 'resourceimap.cpp' || echo './'`resourceimap.cpp
> 
> /bin/sh ../../libtool --silent --mode=compile --tag=CXX g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I../../libkcal -I../.. -I/usr/kde/3.2/include -I/usr/qt/3/include -I/usr/X11R6/include   -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64  -Wnon-virtual-dtor -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2 -O3 -march=athlon-xp -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_COMPAT -DQT_NO_TRANSLATION  -c -o resourceimapconfig.lo `test -f 'resourceimapconfig.cpp' || echo './'`resourceimapconfig.cpp
> 
> /usr/kde/3.2/bin/dcopidl2cpp --c++-suffix cpp --no-signals --no-stub resourceimap.kidl
> ...

 

[OT] PS: penso di venire a VE per una baccarata venerdì (bei tempi quelli di Campo S. Margherita...)

----------

## MyZelF

 *mtto wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> resourceimap.cpp:395: internal compiler error: Segmentation fault
> ```
> ...

 

Pessimo affare, specialmente se si ripete anche con gli altri pacchetti. Potrebbe essere un problema hardware (RAM bacata? surriscaldamento?)

 *mtto wrote:*   

> [OT] PS: penso di venire a VE per una baccarata venerdì (bei tempi quelli di Campo S. Margherita...)

 

Ottimo affare, ma come raccontavo qui non sono di Venezia...  :Smile: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Non ho trovato niente in giro... l'unica cosa che mi viene in mete e' prova a ricompilare quel pacchetto con i686.

----------

## blackfede

Concordo con MyZelF, credo più che sia un problema di RAM.  :Confused: 

----------

## mtto

Googlando ho trovato questo:

 *Quote:*   

> segmentation fault: n.
> 
>  [Unix] 
> 
> 1. [techspeak] An error in which a running program attempts to access memory not allocated to it and core dumps with a segmentation violation error. This is often caused by improper usage of pointers in the source code, dereferencing a null pointer, or (in C) inadvertently using a non-pointer variable as a pointer. The classic example is:
> ...

 

Significa che devo togliere l'opzione "-fomit-frame-pointer"   :Question: 

----------

## MyZelF

Non credo dipenda da quello (io ho la variabile CFLAGS identica alla tua). Se il problema si ripresenta in maniera più o meno casuale e con pacchetti diversi potrebbe essere un problema hardware.

Puoi testare la RAM con memtest. Tieni sotto controllo anche la temperatura di CPU e dintorni durante la compilazione.

----------

## mtto

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

> Tieni sotto controllo anche la temperatura di CPU e dintorni durante la compilazione.

 

Come faccio? Sotto winzozz avevo l'utility della ASUS in bundle con la motherboard, su Gentoo cosa mi consigli?

Proprio adesso si è interrotta la compilazione anche con le CFLAGS private di "-fomit-frame-pointer"...   :Shocked: 

----------

## MyZelF

Su hardware estremamente recente il kernel potrebbe rilevare le ACPI thermal zones, altrimenti dovresti riuscirci con I2C+lmsensors. Prova a dare un'occhiata qui.

----------

## stuart

scusa c'è una cosa che mi lascia perplesso

ok, sono anch'io dell'idea che dovrebbe essere un problema hardware, ma fino ad ora come hai compilato???

cioè, lo stesso problema te lo doveva dare appena iniziavi a compilare il sistema, e non quando compili kde

mi sembra una cosa abbastanza logica

oppure hai cambiato qualcosa nel frattempo?

----------

## mtto

 *stuart wrote:*   

> ...ma fino ad ora come hai compilato???
> 
> ...hai cambiato qualcosa nel frattempo?

 

Infatti me lo chiedo anch'io.. le impostazioni sono rimaste così dall'"emerge system" dell'installazione: c'è passato tutto xfree, firefox e openoffice   :Shocked:  !!

Che non sia stato OO a bruciare la RAM......   :Question:   :Question: 

----------

## OKreZ

 *stuart wrote:*   

> scusa c'è una cosa che mi lascia perplesso
> 
> ok, sono anch'io dell'idea che dovrebbe essere un problema hardware, ma fino ad ora come hai compilato???
> 
> cioè, lo stesso problema te lo doveva dare appena iniziavi a compilare il sistema, e non quando compili kde
> ...

 

Non e' detto, nella maggior parte dei casi i problemi hardware come RAM bacata creano problemi in maniera piu' o meno casuale, in situazioni variabili... per tornare al problema del thread concordo con l'ipotesi di problemi hardware, anche da questa frase:

```
[...]so it is likely a hardware or OS problem
```

quindi ti consiglerei prima di tutto di testare la RAM, ad esempio con un livecd che abbia Memtest86 (come la knoppix se non sbaglio)

----------

## MyZelF

 *OKreZ wrote:*   

> livecd che abbia Memtest86 (come la knoppix se non sbaglio)

 

anche quelli di gentoo, no?

----------

## OKreZ

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

> anche quelli di gentoo, no?

 

Mi sa di si, ma non sono sicuro...

----------

## shev

 *OKreZ wrote:*   

>  *MyZelF wrote:*   anche quelli di gentoo, no? 
> 
> Mi sa di si, ma non sono sicuro...

 

Confermo io  :Wink: 

----------

## MyZelF

Ho sotto mano un Live CD basic della 1.4 e ce l'ha (basta bootare con la kernel image "memtest"), mentre il minimal della 2004.0 non sembra includerlo (oppure ho troppo sonno per trovarlo, di sicuro non esiste più la kernel image "memtest").

Possibile? Perchè mai è stato rimosso?  :Confused: 

----------

## mtto

memtest ha girato facendo tutti i test per tutta la notte senza trovare nessun errore nella memoria....   :Sad: 

che faccio? mi preoccupo   :Question: 

----------

## OKreZ

allora prova a tenere sotto controllo la temperatura della cpu in compilazione

----------

## randomaze

 *OKreZ wrote:*   

> allora prova a tenere sotto controllo la temperatura della cpu in compilazione

 

Si, ma in teoria con memtest il PC é stato a massimo carico tutta la notte, a meno di problemi di temperatura dell'ambiente non penso sia quelo il problema.

I CFLAGS che hai indicato a inizio mail sono gli stessi che hai usato per gcc/glibc? 

Tutte le opzioni per il g++ che si vedono in questo pezzo:

```

g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I../../libkcal -I../.. -I/usr/kde/3.2/include -I/usr/qt/3/include -I/usr/X11R6/include -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -D_REENTRANT -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -Wnon-virtual-dtor -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2 -O3 -march=athlon-xp -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_COMPAT -DQT_NO_TRANSLATION -c -o resourceimap.lo `test -f 'resourceimap.cpp' || echo './'`resourceimap.cpp 

```

sono normali? (BTW, tra -O2 e -O3 chi vince?)

----------

## OKreZ

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *OKreZ wrote:*   allora prova a tenere sotto controllo la temperatura della cpu in compilazione 
> 
> Si, ma in teoria con memtest il PC é stato a massimo carico tutta la notte, a meno di problemi di temperatura dell'ambiente non penso sia quelo il problema.

 

Anche questo e' vero...

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> BTW, tra -O2 e -O3 chi vince?

 

Vince l'ultima opzione specificata (in questo caso -O3)

----------

## mtto

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> I CFLAGS che hai indicato a inizio mail sono gli stessi che hai usato per gcc/glibc? 
> 
> Tutte le opzioni per il g++ che si vedono in questo pezzo:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Scusa,   :Embarassed:   non capisco la domanda. Mi stai chiedendo se ho cambiato le CFLAGS una volta finita la compilazione dell'installazione? La risposta è no, le CFLAGS sono rimaste le stesse, l'unica cosa cambiata sono le USE, che durante la compilazione iniziale erano comentate (dal cancelletto).

----------

## randomaze

 *mtto wrote:*   

> Scusa,    non capisco la domanda. Mi stai chiedendo se ho cambiato le CFLAGS una volta finita la compilazione dell'installazione? La risposta è no, le CFLAGS sono rimaste le stesse, l'unica cosa cambiata sono le USE, che durante la compilazione iniziale erano comentate (dal cancelletto).

 

Si era quella la domanda... dato che l'hardware sembra a posto (magari controlla lo stato del disco - swap compresa -) pensavo che potessero essere della flag aggressive nel sistema.

...poi ho fatto alcune riflessioni sulle linee dell'output che hai postato  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## shev

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

> Ho sotto mano un Live CD basic della 1.4 e ce l'ha (basta bootare con la kernel image "memtest"), mentre il minimal della 2004.0 non sembra includerlo (oppure ho troppo sonno per trovarlo, di sicuro non esiste più la kernel image "memtest").
> 
> Possibile? Perchè mai è stato rimosso? 

 

No, non dovrebbe essere stato rimosso. Dalla doc si evince che:

 *Quote:*   

> Di seguito è possibile consultare una breve descrizione per ognuno dei kernel disponibili:
> 
> ```
> Kernel: Descrizione 
> 
> ...

 

Probabilmente hai beccato il livecd che ne è privo, "minimal" non per nulla  :Razz: 

----------

## MyZelF

 *Shev wrote:*   

> No, non dovrebbe essere stato rimosso. Dalla doc si evince che:
> 
> 

 

Infatti ieri sera avevo controllato anche la doc (handbook in inglese) e non c'è più traccia di memtest. Nella traduzione italiana dell'handbook invece se ne parla ancora.  :Confused: 

----------

## shev

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

> Infatti ieri sera avevo controllato anche la doc (handbook in inglese) e non c'è più traccia di memtest. Nella traduzione italiana dell'handbook invece se ne parla ancora. 

 

Hai perfettamente ragione, infatti la versione inglese è stata aggiornata proprio oggi ed è stato tolto il riferimento a memtest... ora provo a scaricarmi qualche livecd (viva l'aumento di banda  :Mr. Green: ) e provo a vedere se su da qualche parte memtest è stato lasciato.

----------

## mtto

Ragazzi, vi ringrazio tutti quanti, forse ho trovato la soluzione: dipende sicuramente dal fatto che il mio Athlon-XP 2200+ è overcloccato  :Rolling Eyes: : lavora con moltiplicatore 14X invece che 13.5X e quindi a 1860MHZ invece che 1800MHZ.

Mettendo il moltiplicatore a posto non mi ha dato più nessun problema.

Forse sarà utile anche ad altri   :Very Happy: 

----------

## MyZelF

Ecco svelato il mistero...  :Wink: 

----------

